
Deceptive curcumin offers cautionary tale for chemists - etiam
http://www.nature.com/news/deceptive-curcumin-offers-cautionary-tale-for-chemists-1.21269
======
adityar
I find this strange as turmeric's been used as topical antibiotic in India
since ancient times -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turmeric#Traditional_uses](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turmeric#Traditional_uses)
\- highly unlikely they were thrown off by false positives in protein binding
tests.

